# Speaker Stand Cones/Spikes



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

I have an inexpensive set of speaker stands that have these plastic cones that fit into the bottoms. Are they something to do with acoustics? I've read some things about them being used if the stands are on a carpet. These are on hardwood floors.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Bradcny said:


> I have an inexpensive set of speaker stands that have these plastic cones that fit into the bottoms. Are they something to do with acoustics? I've read some things about them being used if the stands are on a carpet. These are on hardwood floors.


Remove them if your going to use the stans on hardwood flooring. The spikes are simply there to grip on carpet installations as to not easily tip.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually, if you are into reasonably higher-end stuff at all, almost all of them use spikes or cones to offset them from the floor, even on hardwood floors....go to any boutique hi-fi store, even the nicer room at a Magnolia in a BEst Buy, the speakers will be spiked or coned.


----------



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

"CCarncross" said:


> Actually, if you are into reasonably higher-end stuff at all, almost all of them use spikes or cones to offset them from the floor, even on hardwood floors....go to any boutique hi-fi store, even the nicer room at a Magnolia in a BEst Buy, the speakers will be spiked or coned.


Yes, but to what end?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The bottom.


----------



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

"BobaBird" said:


> The bottom.


That's funny!


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Again; spikes or "cones" at the base of the speaker stand are for one thing andf one thing only. They are in place so that the speaker and stand don't wobble or shift due to vibration on carpeted material installations. They will penetrate to the subfloor and secure the stand more efficiently creating less. Basically they increase the grip between two objects (shoe and ground) and hence transmit forces more efficiently.

HOWEVER on hardwood floor installations they will actually DAMAGE the surface of your floor. To isolate any vibrations; simply replace teh spikes/cones with wither rubber stick on or srew on foot pads.

Here's a good description of exactly the question asked by the OP:

```
http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/speaker-spikes-and-cones-2013-what2019s-the-point
```


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Spikes on speaker stands, points, or cones... "Tip Toes" as they were originally marketed by The Mod Squad or Counterfeet marketed by Sumiko in the 80's are used to couple the mass of the speaker and/or stand to the supporting surface through the smallest contact area (conveniently) possible so the lbs/sq " is high. The cone designs were used under speakers/stands and under electronics and even turntables and I can tell you that to discerning listeners the improvement was not subtle and usually easy to hear.

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue29/halcyonics.htm

On hardwood floors the practice among those in the know back in the old days was to use pennies under the points so you didn't mess up the floor.


----------

